# cyborg portraits



## Chimeco (Mar 20, 2005)

This is my latest pet project in photoshop but there's so many versions that I like, I'm no longer sure which one I should concentrate on to finish it off.  I've reached that point where you work on a project for so long you can no longer tell what's good or bad.  
Anyway, besides showing off a bit, I'd love for you folks to pick your favorite out of the bunch.  Pick a favorite, and then pick the most realistic one.

http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/cyborgpicker.jpg

my thinking is to go with either Saturation on Blue, or Difference or Original.  Or Original on Blue...  Hope you can see why I'm asking for help.  Here's a bigger pic of Saturation on Blue (the names are for blends).  

http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/cyborg.jpg


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 21, 2005)

I really like the cyborg portrait - and I can see how you've got yourself in a bit of a quandary! The ones with the orange splashes were the least appealing to me, and I'd agree that Saturation on Blue is a good one. Good work, whatever you decide on eventually.


----------



## Neon (Mar 21, 2005)

The one I liked the best was Color on Blue.  All the colors seemed to fit well with what I would envision for a cyborg, especially the skin.  As for one like Saturation on Blue, I think it would work better as a beginning transitory period during the creation of the cyborg.  In other words, the skin would actually transition from a bluish hue to a more human-like tan/beige appearance once the cyborg is fully functional and "alive."  Either way, nice work.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks for the comments knivesout and neon.  I actually went with the hue on blue.  although most people seemed to like color on blue, i think the small scale of the faces didn't quite do them justice.  

here's my final on this.  it's going into the dusty port. folder now, unless anyone has an objection, last minute critique.

http://home.comcast.net/~chimeco/images/cyborg2.jpg


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 10, 2005)

My computer couldnt display the sites so I will have to look later..


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 10, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> My computer couldnt display the sites so I will have to look later..


My connection couldn't access the pages either.


----------

